# Whats the quickest thing you have driven



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As title. Bike, Car on or of track

This is my offering. It was bloody quick and great fun


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

On road TVR Tuscan S, on track a Formula Palmer Audi single seater years ago. That, was quick.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R8 V10      [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

With nearly 1000 BHP to say it was quick would be a understatement. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Once the wheels stopped spinning?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

manphibian said:


> Once the wheels stopped spinning?


lol your not wrong mate he got lots of toys to try and stop that 

DAZ


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

650bhp evo 9 gt

very mental


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The wife. I nearly fell off once.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

bloodly hell Daz whats the MPG on that


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> bloodly hell Daz whats the MPG on that


Runs on cool blue fuel MPG is not a fat lot.

DAZ


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Quickest ? Acceleration or top speed?

I've not been faster than 164mph and that was in my S4.
Acceleration would have to be one of :

Caterham (race spec on slicks at Donington - RIP!)
JP1 - (Jonathon Palmer single seater)
my bike - CBR600F (only a 600 but trounces so many cars :roll: )


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

in a car,driving my bosses m5 at 162mph    
on a bike,my 996 ducati race bike,ex factory hogdson byrne bike
flat in 6th down the back at hockenhiem I think about 178mph the scariest thing ever


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

911 turbo


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

There are some high speeds on here boys. While I did not much above 120mph in the Atom it was the acceleration that nearly snapped my neck it was so fast you blinked and you had traveled 20 meters.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aston Martin Vanquish S on the motorway. Never so happy and nervous in my whole life.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

My own car 

It does a indicated mph, still had cars go past me at that speed though.

Hoping to hit 200mph in an audi in 2010-2011, should be a good enough excuse to return to germany.

Will see if I can get into some single seater experience days once im 21 though to experience the likes of an atom, caterham or palmer audi.


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

B7 RS4, over a highway of 20km long and just took me 4-5mins i guess. hence highway speed limit is 100km/h.
opppssss... 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My own car, have been in a couple of quick Trevor's, but nothing really exotic


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Top end would be in a Cayman S at Millbrook - only 165mph but it took quite a lot of strength (for me) to keep the car from spilling over the top of the bank! And I'm gald it was their Cayman S and not mine!!!

The most amused I was at acceleration was in the original RS6 avant. I just couldn't believe a big ole estate car could get to 60 in 4.7 seconds!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Works Aston Martin DB7 V12


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Passenger lap in a Le Mans 24 Hour car round Silverstone GP circuit driven by Andy Prioux about 10 years ago, no idea how fast but maybe 180mph down the straight?

On the clock I have seen 172mph on a Fireblade, 180mph on my old R1 and 188 mph on my current R1 which still has some more to go ... on the right private road of course


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

1.0l Metro


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

My father in-laws Bentley GTC, Aston DB9 and 911 Turbo, obviously not at the same time, never took them to silly speeds but you could tell the Bentley would fly considering it's a big car.

Been a passenger, some years ago, in my brothers chipped Sierra Cossie at 160 probably the fastest i've been on 4 wheels.

On 2 wheels had 160 in France some years ago on my way back from Le Mans and ridden the likes of Firebaldes and Kwacker 750's, current ZX6R is no slouch 8)

E


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

scavenger said:


> Passenger lap in a Le Mans 24 Hour car round Silverstone GP circuit driven by Andy Prioux about 10 years ago, no idea how fast but maybe 180mph down the straight?


Now thats a ride


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

my mates mtm build s3 with a b5 rs4 engine. now running 500 bhp. that thing is a complete animal with no turbo lag at all!
911 turbo with a map is super quick too!


----------



## scoobysmiff (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw 186 indicated mph many times on my GSXR1000, also lofted the front wheel at 167 mph once as well, I changed from 4th to 5th as I went over a bump and up it came.........................  and yes it did do an indicated 167 in 4th gear!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > Passenger lap in a Le Mans 24 Hour car round Silverstone GP circuit driven by Andy Prioux about 10 years ago, no idea how fast but maybe 180mph down the straight?
> ...


What blew me away was the grip.

Through the Maggotts/Becketts/Chapel series of bends I was utterly astounded by the direction change at the speeds we were travelling; entry speed something like 140mph into Maggotts, mid corner thru Becketts about 100mph. It completely re-adjusted my understanding of what grip really is [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

My wifes niece's 911, I was given the keys and told go and play, found a good bit of road with no "tax points on a pole" (speed cameras), it was very quick


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Either:

Neighbours Bentley Continental GTC, the Vanquish S he had before it or my other neighbours 997TT DMS


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Not driven and not the fastest these days but as a 16 year old in 1979 I was taken for a spin in a 3ltr Ford Capri _II_ S the original Black with Gold stripes (like the JPS Lotus F1 cars) only thing externally different was the gold scripted "Turbo" stickers under the 3.0 badges on the wings and boot lid.

At the time I was working part time on the fuel pumps and this Capri belonged to the company accountant. Many flash reps and "know it alls" would tell me it was a nice car but no way was it a turbo as there wasnt room under the bonnet without a "power bulge". I never let on.

Pulling strong at 125mph and the back road from Pershore to Evesham, I nearly shat myself but it got there bloody quick and was to my young eyes an amazing car.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

probs my TT as im only 19 lol

mates dad has a TVR and a supra which pulls 600+ said i can have a go wen im 21


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

201MPH data logged on my Kwak ZX12R a number of years ago (only ever had the balls to do it once).
182MPH (speed trap) in my E60 M5 & 181MPH (speed trap) in my RS6.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> 201MPH data logged on my Kwak ZX12R a number of years ago (only ever had the balls to do it once).


Rather you then me


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

thought it was my bro-in-law's 2007 997 911 Turbo, until I took delivery of a GT-R... The dealer mentioned the engine came pre-run-in and it was good to go once warmed up, and boy was it fast! Very similar to the 911 Turbo, just pulled, pulled and then pulled some more...

Shame I had to sell it to fund a house, but I know exactly what I am going for in the summer when I have the funding again!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not much exotica tbh, but this had some poke:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

was that by any chance a formula 3 at brands hatch? im trying to find my pic but im sure it was a similar single seater I drove there for a driving day...

that was where I fell in love with the TT, having done 6 laps at brands hatch in a 180 TTC before the single seater!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

amiTT said:


> was that by any chance a formula 3 at brands hatch? im trying to find my pic but im sure it was a similar single seater I drove there for a driving day...
> 
> that was where I fell in love with the TT, having done 6 laps at brands hatch in a 180 TTC before the single seater!


Yeah, that was effectively our test drive. Ordered a TT on the strength of that 180.

My missus get claustrophobic and couldn't get on with the single seater, so she got to do all of her laps in the TT.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> R8 V10      [smiley=sick2.gif]


Really, what a coincidence, I was going to say the same thing! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > R8 V10      [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

Kell said:


> Not much exotica tbh, but this had some poke:


looks like an Formula Palmer Audi i think


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Car -

Me driving - My TT
Mates - M3 Turbo, M5, Bentley Conti, SL500, R34 Liner, 550bhp Supra

Bike -
Me - My CB1300 does 0-62 in 2.8sec!
Mates - Um Loads, SP1 hit clocks 180mph (yes I was still holding on)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

E55 AMG
Aston Martin DB9 (More noise)


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

170mph in this


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Ferrari F430 Spdyer


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

davidkoulakis said:


> 170mph in this


That looks awesome.


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Nowt exotic . TVR chimera & 911 c4
But what about taking a ride on John Strapps rocket sled.
He was a Doctor in the U.S.A.F and in 1954 he went from 0-632mph in under 8 secs 8) 8) 
but then stopped in 1.4 secs 45g`s holy crap.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sixohsixone said:


> Nowt exotic . TVR chimera & 911 c4
> But what about taking a ride on John Strapps rocket sled.
> He was a Doctor in the U.S.A.F and in 1954 he went from 0-632mph in under 8 secs 8) 8)
> but then stopped in 1.4 secs 45g`s holy crap.


All to test how good seat belts would be  he did go blind for a bit when it stopped 8)


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, combined these we the fastest things I drove in one day:

Porsche 911 Carrera S
Ferrari 430
Lambo Gallardo LP560
Aston Martin DBS
Audi R8
Bentley Continental GT

http://www.dreamcarhire.com/experience_ ... arexp.html

It wasn't cheap, but it was fun - around about an hour in each car around some superb roads in the costwolds.

I did need new underpants after the Lambo


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

ive only just turned 21 in december so my list isnt as full as others, but my 3 favourites have been a ferrari 348, a r33 gts-t skyline tuned to 412bhp and an r33 skyline GTR at 573 bhp. the gts-t was probably the scariest one as the grip was shockingly low


----------

